# Brooks Hines Help



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Since nothing but horrible reports from Lake Seminole all week decided to head up to Brooks Hines this weekend. I know it's a long shot but any tips would be greatly appreciate to get on some good shellcracker. Feel free to shoot me a PM. Thanks.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Were you wanting tips on shellcracker fishing in general, or tips on BH?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Just on BH. I mainly fish the river for bream and do pretty well. Was gonna try something different since all the rivers are trashed right now.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Gotcha. Sorry - I'm no help.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

What have you been hearing about Seminole? With all this water coming down, the fishing should be on fire. After the flood last year it was like turning on a switch. We are headed over tomorrow morning.:thumbup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Know 2 different people over there that's been there all week. No one can find any fish. Water is way high and getting worse and fixing to get muddy. Both are very experience on that lake and they are getting the same reports from others. Post up a report on how you do, hopefully it gets better than its been all week there.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Those are shellcracker reports not bass.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for the info, thats not good to hear. Its definitely up and flowing, but that can be good. I'll post up when we get back, hopefully we can find some where they are supposed to be.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Still helps a lot, our fish are following the shellcrackers and other bream.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

No help on brook hines on the crackers, but I wouldn't think it's that much different than fishing for them around here.

Target weedlines, brush piles w/ crickets, jigs, small minnows, worms.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Ended up with about 25 yesterday. No monster but most decent to good size fish. Decided to let them grow another year. Going back today for the big boys, seen a couple 1.5# caught yesterday.


----------

